# Bloating after fet



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi all, i had a day 5 fet 3 days ago (tues) and now im really bloated, uncomfortably bloated. I cant remember having this with my fresh cycle so im just wondering if anyone else has experienced this. Also yesterday and today my lower back has been aching like crazy. Im more concerned about the bloating as i look 5 or 6 months pregnant.   thankyou in advance for any help or advice. X


----------



## Lucky34 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Danielle,

I had my 5 day FET on Monday and very similar to you very bloated for first few days afterwards and lower back twinges. Wishing you a BFP. x


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks lucky. Im glad im not the only one  i wish you all the luck in the world for your BFP. X


----------



## Lucky34 (Jan 7, 2014)

OMG I got a BFP!!!! Trying not to be too excited as not meant to test till Wednesday but I used a digital and it said Pregnant1-2 weeks!! Can it be X


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Ohhhh thats fantastic news!!! I dont have any experience with the digital tests but i see no reason why it wouldnt be a true positive. I would say you are pregnant hun. Congratulations, i hope you have a lovely pregnancy   Xx


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Danielle

I'm only 1dp5&6dt on a natural FET with no drugs other than the trigger and I feel bloated! normally enjoying keeping fit it's hard to feel so "full" like without doing anything about it or going for a run either!  decided to surrender to it all and just go with the flow. You're not alone!

Best of luck x x x


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi ladies so my FET was today had 3 frozen blasts one didn't survive the thaw so they recommended I had 2 back as they was just of good quality not excellent  quite nervous & scared as this is my final go... Best of luck to all u lovely ladies xx


----------



## Lucky34 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Lou

 For a BFP for you. We had 3 thawed and one didn't make it. Sending lots of positive thoughts. 

Xxx


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks lucky34 I'm not feeling it this time  I'm only 4dpt 5dt today @ 100% know its failed... Congrats all who's got the amazing BFP. Iv really bloated out today & don't know y iv only had the trigger shot xx


----------

